# 3 Arborist Jobs in Seattle



## cosmas1

The City of Seattle Parks and Recreation has 3 Openings for Full time Tree Trimmers 
Closes Sun, Aug 7, 2005
$18.90 to $20.44 an hour (DOE) All benefits including health and paid vacations.
This is a full-time year-round fully benefited career oriented position responsible for all aspects of tree trimming for Park trees. We are looking for skilled arborist with a desire to work in a team environment with the best equipment and ongoing skills development.
Perform tree maintenance activities as part of a work crew, and safely perform these duties through tree climbing and the use of aerial lift devices. Prune and remove green belt, arterial, park, and street trees to provide public safety and maintain healthy trees.
Required Qualifications
The equivalent of one year experience in urban forestry, arboriculture, tree farming, or tree trimming which involves the use of safety belts, climbing equipment, rigging, and chain saws. Washington State Commercial Drivers License.
Desired Qualifications
Experience in use of arboricultural safety devices, such as personal protection equipment, rope and saddle, spurs, and rigging. Experience with aerial lift devices and large trucks. An Arborist certification from The International Society of Arboriculture.

Please Note: The description of your experience, including length of time filled in the online application should include information on the following areas:
Arboricultural Work
Work with chain saws, climbing tools and related hardware, vehicles, and equipment.
General horticulture/landscape maintenance.
Working with the general public and large organizations
Apply on line at this website:
http://www.cityofseattle.net/personnel/employment/view.asp?j=PRK-700759


----------

